# DS #5241: Super Robot Taisen L (Japan)



## Chanser (Nov 20, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6624^^


----------



## Etalon (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Takanato (Nov 20, 2010)

Another Robot Taisen we can't play


----------



## raulpica (Nov 20, 2010)

Look awesome, and it also sports Evas from Rebuild... a must play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (with a guide)


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 20, 2010)

Works on DSTWO
i have to say this is an epic game i played like 30 min and it really suprised me 
Gundam Seed Destiny 
Evangelion and more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## megawalk (Nov 20, 2010)

YES! YES! YES!
srw hotnews was right! it was leaked!
YES!
i waited to long for this after clearing alpha 3


----------



## Umbra (Nov 20, 2010)

Great! Now try to find it.


----------



## megawalk (Nov 20, 2010)

err........damn.....
NOOOOOO
i don't wanna look for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i have to


----------



## NDStemp (Nov 20, 2010)

Does this have bouncing boobs. LOLjk.

English version pls.


----------



## megawalk (Nov 20, 2010)

Godannar
Iczer..
yes. yes it does


----------



## DragLeben (Nov 20, 2010)

WTF, this got released before 999? >_<
Well I'm glad it got leaked, my only problem is that I'll have hard time deciding which one will I play first.

Especially with Golden Sun being a few days away.


----------



## Mikoto12 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok so I found it, anyone know if theres any AP or some kind of unplayable mechanism about this game?


----------



## megawalk (Nov 20, 2010)

i found it too and now i am going to test it.....and most likely...if i am not back within 1 hour. it works


----------



## zizer (Nov 20, 2010)

immediately happy when I saw the size of rom


----------



## TheCypher (Nov 20, 2010)

Well since you found it you can always test it


----------



## kaishou (Nov 20, 2010)

playing it on a acekard 2i with the latest AKAIO. Haven't encountered any problem for 15 minutes now.


----------



## Aikakaka (Nov 20, 2010)

where are you found it


----------



## megawalk (Nov 20, 2010)

Supercard DS One EOS
Game Over AP

it might be that i have a older EOS
so i am going to repack everything to check

EDIT: i was right.
and if i am not back within the next day it works


----------



## TheCypher (Nov 20, 2010)

Welp found a AP i guess:white screen of death at start


----------



## xjenova (Nov 20, 2010)

awwwwww that sucks. On another note, this game is supposed to have better graphics and animations compared with the other ones according to the official site. Oh how i wish i could trade some graphics for voice acting.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmm the game seems to work without problems on the EDGE in case you have one.

Edit: nvm instant game over protection anti piracy when the you try to move when the mission starts. 

/m/ says these hex edits will remove the protection.

00061E6D: 8F 8E
00061E6F: E0 36
00061F0D: 45 44
00061F0F: E0 36
00061FAD: 1A 19
00061FAF: E0 36
0006204D: 9C 9B
0006204F: E0 36


----------



## dan80315 (Nov 20, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Another Robot Taisen we can't play


Maybe because all we do is pirate them on our flashcards as soon as they release them stateside


----------



## xjenova (Nov 20, 2010)

i wonder if rudolph is working on updating his universal patch for this game


----------



## N-TG (Nov 20, 2010)

Ohh good another classic Super Robot Wars!! After Gakuen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there a list of all the series in this one in it plz?


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Nov 20, 2010)

N-TG said:
			
		

> Ohh good another classic Super Robot Wars!! After Gakuen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Series list:
Evangelion (movie)
Fight! Iczer One
Iczer Reborn
Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz
Gundam SEED
Gundam SEED Destiny
Combattler V
Voltes V
Gaiking: Legend of Daiku-Maryu
Kotetsushin Jeeg
Dancougar Nova
Mazinkaiser
Mazinkaiser vs Great General of Darkness
Godannar
Godannar Second Season
Macross Frontier
Linebarrels of Iron
List from: https://superrobotwar.wordpress.com/2010/08...su-magazine-60/


----------



## xjenova (Nov 20, 2010)

* Rebuild of Evangelion
* Fight!! Iczer 1
* Iczer Reborn
* New Mobile Report Gundam W: Endless Waltz
* Mobile Suit Gundam SEED
* Mobile Suit Gundam SEED DESTINY
* Chodenji Robo Combattler V
* Chodenji Machine Voltes V
* Gaiking: Legend of Daiku-Maryu
* Kotetsushin Jeeg
* Jūsō Kikō Dancouga Nova
* Mazinkaiser
* Mazinkaiser vs. the Great General of Darkness
* Shinkon Gattai Godannar!!
* Shinkon Gattai Godannar!! Second Season
* Macross F
* Linebarrels of Iron

ah, was beaten to it


----------



## mameks (Nov 20, 2010)

needs star driver


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 20, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> needs star driver


and Code Geass


----------



## corr0126 (Nov 20, 2010)

TheYummyKenshin said:
			
		

> Hmm the game seems to work without problems on the EDGE in case you have one.
> 
> Edit: nvm instant game over protection anti piracy when the you try to move when the mission starts.
> 
> ...


can someone make a patch out of this thank you


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 20, 2010)

DAMN YOU COPY RIGHT LAWS! DAMN YOU TO HELL!

*Smashes copy of Jump Ultimate Stars against a wall*


----------



## Shurouga (Nov 20, 2010)

kaishou said:
			
		

> playing it on a acekard 2i with the latest AKAIO. Haven't encountered any problem for 15 minutes now.



kaishou, which version that you play with? 

mine is 1.8.1 and all I got is just a white screen


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 20, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> DAMN YOU COPY RIGHT LAWS! DAMN YOU TO HELL!
> 
> *Smashes copy of Jump Ultimate Stars against a wall*


What the hell are you talking about?

About the game: OMFG, SRT + Evangelion + Gundam + More Epic Shit = Awesome


----------



## xjenova (Nov 20, 2010)

mazinkaiser FTW!


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 20, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant the reason why we will never see games like this in the U.S =/, the majority of the copyrights below to tons of different companies and franchises


----------



## mameks (Nov 20, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also saw a lack of Gurren Lagann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And fan service.


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 20, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Kiekoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooeeezzz.


----------



## ScorpiusDX (Nov 20, 2010)

Awww they have such recent mecha series like Linebarrel and Macross F but no Code Geass, Gundam 00, or TTGL!? Kind of disappointed there.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 20, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I also saw a lack of Gurren Lagann


Me too. I guess they can't put Gurren-Lagann in it, otherwise most of its powerful attacks should do "Infinity" damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just think of trying to put the TTGL in scale! It's impossible!


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Karry (Nov 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I meant the reason why we will never see games like this in the U.S
> Its not like it would become a huge commercial success anyway. Its the Japanese who love their mecha, the target auditory is there, not in USia.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you can play it alright. Its just not very satisfying. Or rather, there's barely any point except to watch all animations.
I'm currently playing [email protected], and while the gameplay is okay-ish, the problem is that they give you 10 freaking pages worth of mechas, and without knowing the story you cant really care about any of them, meaning you cant make an educated choise which secondary heroes to include in your main team ! And constantly checking the storyfaq gets old faaaaaaast. Not to mention storyfaqs VERY often have wrong mission objectives and skill point requirements and the like. Several missions i was completely in the blind about what the hell i am supposed to do...
So yeah, not very satisfying experience.

But at least i now remember most kanas, so thats a plus.


----------



## mameks (Nov 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 20, 2010)

Even if it wouldnt be a success, it would still make tons of sales, and create a huge fan-base/loyal fans. (Im pretty sure Atlus and NIS would be good examples)

As for TTGL, any Mecha that can throw Universe's as if they were Shurikens=Pure epic badassery


----------



## megawalk (Nov 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats why the following will never make a appearance or something must happen that the world should end....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Getter Ark


----------



## xjenova (Nov 20, 2010)

ok, anyone happen to make a patch out of the hex edit previously posted. I am a total noob about hex editing


----------



## xjenova (Nov 20, 2010)

oh, and for the mazinkaiser fans. There is a new anime called mazinkaiser SKL coming next year. Superbadass. Check the trailers on youtube


----------



## Zantagor (Nov 20, 2010)

so many filthy pirates here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm probably the only one who has it pre-ordered and waiting on his copy to ship here.
and people wonder why they don't bother publishing them over here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2010)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> so many filthy pirates here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They probably don't publish it because the series is not nearly as popular here as it is in Japan. While we get a SRT game once in a blue moon, Japan gets 'em out the hoo-hah.

Also, cry more.


----------



## void03 (Nov 20, 2010)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> so many filthy pirates here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They won't publish this is because of copyright's. It'll be a hassle to do that.
And many other factors too.


----------



## trowa190 (Nov 20, 2010)

r4 wood v1.18 when i start the mission all my guys have 0 hp


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 20, 2010)

void03 said:
			
		

> Zantagor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, us pre-ordering it from Over-sea's wont do jack to get it published here. I'd buy the game in a heart beat if they made a US or European vesrion.


----------



## b1g13en (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow this game very awesome. What animes are these characters from? They look interesting to watch


----------



## dsrules (Nov 20, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> TheYummyKenshin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or better yet, make an AR Code out of it


----------



## Zantagor (Nov 20, 2010)

Guess sarcasm doesn't flow well here... 

I'm perfectly aware why these games don't come out here.  

I guess I just hate fake fans pirating these just because they're not published here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not really a fan if all you do is pirate them now are we.  It's just annoying reading all those people "Oh god, finally I couldn't wait for this game, I'm a huge fan"  Yet, not buying at all, just gonna pirate it.

I'm just curious about how many "fans" here will actually buy this game and all though.


----------



## Zantagor (Nov 20, 2010)

b1g13en said:
			
		

> Wow this game very awesome. What animes are these characters from? They look interesting to watch



Evangelion
Iczer 1 and 3
Gundam Wing Endless Waltz
Gundam Seed
Gundam Seed Destiny
Combattler V
Voltess V
Gaikin
Mazinkaizer
Godannar Season 1 & 2
Macross F
Line Barrel


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Nov 20, 2010)

dsrules said:
			
		

> corr0126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supposedly you can patch it using the above hex edits and this program. http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=8169


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 20, 2010)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> Guess sarcasm doesn't flow well here...
> 
> I'm perfectly aware why these games don't come out here.
> 
> ...



What the hell would the point of importing them be then? The majority of us dont know japanese, and seeing as the games are text based, all you would pretty much be doing is "Ooh" and "Ah"-ing at the Animations.

Then again, if your so high and mighty for not pirating, why the hell are you here?


----------



## dsrules (Nov 20, 2010)

TheYummyKenshin said:
			
		

> Supposedly you can patch it using the above hex edits and this program. http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=8169


thanks, but it would be better to keep the rom clean and just use a cheat code
but, the program should be hopeful for some people


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmm.  After testing the rom out on an emu, I noticed my EDGE card doesn't play the sound correctly.  It sounds so much better in the emu.


----------



## Zantagor (Nov 20, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> What the hell would the point of importing them be then? The majority of us dont know japanese, and seeing as the games are text based, all you would pretty much be doing is "Ooh" and "Ah"-ing at the Animations.
> 
> Then again, if your so high and mighty for not pirating, why the hell are you here?



I dunno, because you're fan of the games?  Since when "not being able to understand" a game makes it ok to pirate it?
I can ask you the same question, what's the point in pirating it since you don't know japanese?

People are free to pirate whatever they want, just don't call yourself a fan of the games you pirate, because you're not, you're just being hypocrite at this point, language barrier shouldn't be used as a reason to validate pirating, wanting to try the game and see if it's worth importing yes, but saying "It's japanese, so it's ok to pirate", not.

Also, I wasn't aware this forum was for pirates only, last time I checked, Homebrew isn't only about pirating.  Besides, who says I don't pirate either, I just don't prance around calling myself a fan of a series of game and at the same time pirating the hell out of them.  I also use them to see if they're worth importing or not.


----------



## dsrules (Nov 20, 2010)

AR code Anti_AP seems to be working so far,  no Instant Game Over and has Full HP on M3Real, Save loads fine.


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 20, 2010)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know, why would paying 40-50ish dollars for a game that i literally would be spamming A and B through be considered making me a fan or not? I have imported plenty of games (Though most of which werent so text heavy, like Jump Ultimate Stars and some of the Bleach PSP/DS games), but saying someone isnt a fan just because they pirate a game is a pretty idiotic statement, especially when 90% of the games are Japanese only. (I could understand a difference if we were talking Pokemon or Naruto or something, where playing through in Japanese is easy, but SRT's tend to be based about story).

Also, when exactly did i call myself a "Fan" of the series? You seem to be making assumptions then judging people based on them, despite being in a pretty judge-able situation yourself


----------



## junte86 (Nov 20, 2010)

AP Patch seems not complete?

I have tried it and it prevents the instant gameover, but if some units die, i still get game over. And it is my unit dying that caused game over, it was one enemy grunt that have caused game over screen, so... I guess this is not complete yet.


----------



## dan80315 (Nov 20, 2010)

This needs to be fan-translated asap


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 20, 2010)

dan80315 said:
			
		

> This needs to be fan-translated asap



QFT, too bad most of the translators only seem to care about games that end up getting released less than a year later, instead of the ones that have 0% of ever coming out =/. (Wasnt the only Translation the PSX one? And the unreleased GBA one?)


----------



## dsrules (Nov 21, 2010)

junte86 said:
			
		

> AP Patch seems not complete?
> 
> I have tried it and it prevents the instant gameover, but if some units die, i still get game over. And it is my unit dying that caused game over, it was one enemy grunt that have caused game over screen, so... I guess this is not complete yet.


First post in 6 years, WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you look at the Winning and Losing Conditions windows? game over when certain or any unit gets killed


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Nov 21, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> dan80315 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SRW game tends to be have a hard time with the translation scene because of how text heavy they then to be as well as the innate problem about the way the the text for the game script is compressed or something like that.  Basically I heard it was a very big hack job to even make an attempt to translate the games.


----------



## junte86 (Nov 21, 2010)

dsrules said:
			
		

> junte86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am pretty sure its not about winning and losing conditions as I have somehow got passed stage 1.. I dont know why it seems random.. but anyway in stage 2 as soon as i start there is a game over screen... 

if i am the only person with this problem I might have put the wrong code... but as far as I can tell, I have not, so I have no idea about how to get pass this annoying game over screen. 

and it might just be me, but after game over, when I go back to Main menu, the new game load and continue seems not to work at all... and I am stuck at that screen, but whenever I turn off my DS and than reload the game it works...


----------



## ShinRyouma (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, early dump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder if Noitora works on this game...


----------



## dsrules (Nov 21, 2010)

junte86 said:
			
		

> dsrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, I have beaten Chapter 3 without any problems. so it could be your code that's not working


----------



## gamefreak94 (Nov 21, 2010)

Where is Gurren Lagan?
Anways this game looks awesome. Will get.


----------



## junte86 (Nov 21, 2010)

hmm strange. as far as I can tell the code is right,,, Its unlikely but my rom might be the problem, I will try this with another rom.


----------



## dsrules (Nov 21, 2010)

just killed off 1 of my robots in the unit, no problems


----------



## itsben (Nov 21, 2010)

So currently no fix for r4 wood? Has anyone confirmed the hex edit to work?


----------



## sword414 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just did the hex edit.
I can confirm it works on R4 Wood 1.17


----------



## basher11 (Nov 21, 2010)

i patched the rom and when i get up to the part where i choose two options, both give me a game over.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone have a list of the series in this game?

*please be Gundam 0079*


----------



## mameks (Nov 21, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Anyone have a list of the series in this game?
> 
> *please be Gundam 0079*


Didn't see that one. I saw 00 & Infinite Waltz


----------



## sword414 (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?cva2udi782u1q9b

here's an xdelta patch i made if anybody wants it...


----------



## dsrules (Nov 21, 2010)

itsben said:
			
		

> So currently no fix for r4 wood? Has anyone confirmed the hex edit to work?


3 ways to play
either use the hex edit manually , patch it or  Anti-AP Cheat Code


----------



## junte86 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh... I was being an idiot lol

I forgot to use HEX edit, and I just put the values in using r4cce -_-
lol 

problem fixed now


----------



## 065227N (Nov 21, 2010)

Eww, music/sound doesn't work properly in Edge, although it does run with the AP patch I think.


----------



## DingoEgret (Nov 21, 2010)

hey sword 414, how do i use that patch, can i get some instructions please, im new at this


----------



## dan80315 (Nov 21, 2010)

DingoEgret said:
			
		

> hey sword 414, how do i use that patch, can i get some instructions please, im new at this


You need the xdeltaui.exe, google for it. Then in the window it brings up it asks you for 3 things:

*
Patch file
Source file
Name of new file
*
*Patch file* is the .patch, or the patch you will use. 

*Source file* is the .nds you will be patching (make sure it's clean, meaning unpatched, untrimmed, etc)

*Name of new file* is what the new file will be called and where you want to save it. Name it the same as the source file to replace it but I recommend doing something like 'name of game.nds to _name of game (patched).nds_'


----------



## DingoEgret (Nov 21, 2010)

hey i tried the patch and i get an error "xdelta3: not a VCDIFF input: XD3_INVALID_INPUT"
so im not sure what to do here. thanks for any help


----------



## ShinRyouma (Nov 21, 2010)

@sword414 : Are you sure it's xdelta patch? I think it isn't, cause the extension is "patch" not "xdelta"
I'll hex edit it myself.


----------



## ShinRyouma (Nov 21, 2010)

I made a patch from the hex edit fix and I rename the header.
The game ID become BRWJ B7A0D60D.
Original game ID BRWJ B3B50FB4.
Download : http://www.mediafire.com/file/76ys8qtdw7fg...edit_fix.xdelta
How to patch : read post #83

Somebody please try dsrules' AP fix code below and post if it works, I'll remove my patch once somebody confirm the code works.


----------



## dsrules (Nov 21, 2010)

use patch or use this cheat code I made from the hex

Anti AP Fix
221AE52D 0000008E
221AE52F 00000036
221AE5CD 00000044
221AE5CF 00000036
221AE66D 00000019
221AE66F 00000036
221AE70D 0000009B
221AE70F 00000036


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 21, 2010)

wish that there would be a english version or someone's gonna make a patch :|


----------



## dsrules (Nov 21, 2010)

try other games and see if it works or use r4 wood


----------



## sword414 (Nov 21, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> @sword414 : Are you sure it's xdelta patch? I think it isn't, cause the extension is "patch" not "xdelta"
> I'll hex edit it myself.



Sorry, I never tried making patches myself before... but I used that xdelta gui thing to make it... and it created a .patch.

Also, my little brother played a bit more and apparently there's another AP check on a later stage when he attacked an enemy and got the game over screen, though it could've been part of the mission condition thing, so I'm gonna try it myself later.


----------



## DragLeben (Nov 21, 2010)

ksy8353 said:
			
		

> *Snip!*


Doesn't work on DSTT, I just tried it.


----------



## dsrules (Nov 21, 2010)

which stage gives the Game Over? so far, I've only played the pre-chapters and 3 chapters after getting the Main Hero character


----------



## Rasengan_q (Nov 21, 2010)

ksy8353 said:
			
		

> *Snip!*



i used the patched rom & work on my r4i sdhc with FW v1.28b. I'm already at Stage2 (not the Prologue) and nothing happened yet. Btw, this is the name of ROM that i used "SRW_L_BRWJ.nds", just google it.


----------



## zengar (Nov 21, 2010)

anyone having problems with acekard? Tried with an old Akaio (1.6) and the game started just to game over after checking a pilot skills.

Then I upgraded to the latest akaio (1.8.1) and the game shows a white screen.

I even patched the game with the xdelta patch provided here but no luck...


----------



## ton9x (Nov 21, 2010)

zengar said:
			
		

> anyone having problems with acekard? Tried with an old Akaio (1.6) and the game started just to game over after checking a pilot skills.
> 
> Then I upgraded to the latest akaio (1.8.1) and the game shows a white screen.
> 
> I even patched the game with the xdelta patch provided here but no luck...



I had the same problem but after playing around in the AKAIO menu you have to trun on "Bypass AntiPiracy" setting for the rom. It's not on by default and I never had to use it for other games.


----------



## zengar (Nov 21, 2010)

ton9x said:
			
		

> zengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah man, I just found it out myself, it really can't get any simpler!

Thanks anyway, great game so far, I'll have a great time waiting for monster hunter now that I have finished brotherhood.


----------



## sonicgear (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm using M3DSS English version v1.14. The AP fix code and the hex edit don't work.


----------



## CptTenalp (Nov 21, 2010)

EDIT: Nevermind, figured out my problem.


----------



## zengar (Nov 21, 2010)

boot akaio, the move to SRT L icon and press y. Then you'll have some options to choose from, the last one is Bypass anti piracy that is set to default. Switch to enabled and you're ready to rock.


----------



## liamash3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Will this get an english release/translation, you think? Shame so many good games are never localised (or have english releases), most of the SRW series being a good example.


----------



## bassgs 435 (Nov 21, 2010)

liamash3 said:
			
		

> Will this get an english release/translation, you think? Shame so many good games are never localised (or have english releases), most of the SRW series being a good example.


copyright laws lock normal (non OG)  SRW games in japan.


----------



## megawalk (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunrise
Project Godannar
GAINAX
Linebarrel License blahblahblah
Gonagai
the copyright of iczer which i have no clue
Gaiking...which should be a part of Gonagai

also. i came on a issue in a stage related to Linebarrel
apparently after i gank on a guy and stop him a whole army pops up and i have a area i need to escape to...
as soon as somebody targets me it's a GAME OVER for me


----------



## Simon The Digger (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone else had problems with trying to access the cheat menu for SRWL on Acekard 2 with AKAIO 1.8.1? Every time I try to access the cheat menu for SRWL AKAIO locks up and I have to restart.


----------



## liamash3 (Nov 22, 2010)

bassgs 435 said:
			
		

> liamash3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we can never get an english version of SWR unless its OG, huh? Bummer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, I can always hope for a translation..and play through OG2 in the meantime


----------



## ja911chu (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am using R4 wood 1.17, although I am able to get through the 1st stage but my game keeps freezing most of the time, anyone can explain why?

P.S. I am using ShinRyouma's xdelta patch to play the game (Please see post #87)


----------



## zengar (Nov 22, 2010)

Simon The Digger said:
			
		

> Has anyone else had problems with trying to access the cheat menu for SRWL on Acekard 2 with AKAIO 1.8.1? Every time I try to access the cheat menu for SRWL AKAIO locks up and I have to restart.




this game is surely strange. Acekardi with akaio 1.8.1 loads it randomly, even with anti piracy enabled and save method set to 128MB (i tried pretty much everything).

The good news is that once it loads, the game doesn't freeze/game over and the save feature works well, I did a lot of stages already.

Am I the only one with the random loading thing?


----------



## ShinRyouma (Nov 22, 2010)

ja911chu said:
			
		

> I am using R4 wood 1.17, although I am able to get through the 1st stage but my game keeps freezing most of the time, anyone can explain why?


It seems the hex edit fix isn't perfect. I'm working on a translation but when I try on my EDGE 1.11 the game freeze, with patch or AP fix code it still freeze. I'm waiting for firmware update or better patch.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Nov 22, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> ja911chu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDGE also has glitched sounds with or without the patch.  I really hope a firmware update comes soon.


----------



## sword414 (Nov 23, 2010)

ja911chu said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am using R4 wood 1.17, although I am able to get through the 1st stage but my game keeps freezing most of the time, anyone can explain why?
> 
> P.S. I am using ShinRyouma's xdelta patch to play the game (Please see post #87)


Orly? I'm using R4 Wood 1.17 and I'm already at that 8th stage and had no freezes so far.


----------



## Zantagor (Nov 23, 2010)

Tried it on DeSmuME for a bit, worked near perfect (aside slowdowns)

Play-asia shipped my copy today, can`t wait to play the real cart.


----------



## Blubberblase (Nov 24, 2010)

i am also using R4 Wood 1.17 and i can play it but i can not save -.-" thats makes me crazy xD
does anyone how i can repair this? i also have patched it^^


----------



## Aspen (Nov 24, 2010)

I am using Edge. I can play the game but the music is screwed up. How can I repair this?

Thanks.


----------



## sword414 (Nov 24, 2010)

Blubberblase said:
			
		

> i am also using R4 Wood 1.17 and i can play it but i can not save -.-" thats makes me crazy xD
> does anyone how i can repair this? i also have patched it^^



Bad patch OR no room in memory card


----------



## Blubberblase (Nov 25, 2010)

i have much room on my memory card o.O and i only used the patch that are posted on the forum o.O so i dont know what i did wrong?


----------



## bassgs 435 (Nov 25, 2010)

Blubberblase said:
			
		

> i have much room on my memory card o.O and i only used the patch that are posted on the forum o.O so i dont know what i did wrong?


try downloading the game form a different site that the one you used.


----------



## Blubberblase (Nov 25, 2010)

i did what you said but it is always the same -.-" cannot save -.-" its so frustrating -.-"


----------



## sword414 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have no idea then... maybe corrupt .sav? Delete it and remake it...




Once again, Wood R4 1.17 works FOR SURE, I'm already at the 13th stage and has encountered absolutely no problems so far.


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Nov 26, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> Sunrise
> Project Godannar
> GAINAX
> Linebarrel License blahblahblah
> ...


If your still on the stage:
Seems like if you select either the defend or dodge choice instead of attacking the enemy will attack you but it won't lead to a GAME OVER screen.

So basically move as fast as possible to the area but don't attack or counter anything.


----------



## ficium (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello, i have the same problem as Blubberblase , i can't save , when i try to save the screen loads endless .
I used different roms and applied different patches to them between which the patch posted by ShinRyouma , but nothing .
I have a gold r4i with kernel 1.40 ( the last ) . How can i solve this problem ??
Please reply


----------



## DaiGenGar (Nov 26, 2010)

Using a n5 with default firmware. I get a black screen of death instead of a white screen of death. Switching over to YSMenu yields infinite load time.


----------



## sword414 (Nov 29, 2010)

@ppl who are further in the game
any advice for that mission with the giant diamond with 50k hp in the middle? I kill it but it only regens it's hp and then uses that giant map move that does like 7k dmg to everyone


----------



## ShinRyouma (Nov 29, 2010)

Which mission is it? Maybe you can search in Gamefaqs' board.


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Nov 30, 2010)

sword414 said:
			
		

> @ppl who are further in the game
> any advice for that mission with the giant diamond with 50k hp in the middle? I kill it but it only regens it's hp and then uses that giant map move that does like 7k dmg to everyone


Avoid it (for future reference, it's an Angel, from Evangelion) and focus on the yellow enemies.  That thing will be killed as part of an Eva event.


----------



## striker2521 (Feb 15, 2011)

is there anyway to get this to work on desmume i got to work on no$gba2 but i cant save it at all any help with either would be apreciated i did run the patch made by ShinRyouma if that helps


----------

